# There is officialy NO salt in my area!



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I tried my last hope for bulk salt and a big zero, "We'll take your name for next year" Geeeeeeeeeeee thanks.I hope all these salt manufactures get crushed and this BS price increase bites them in the ASS! I put a 1000.00 deposit on a new tailgate spreader for my Downeaster dump bed and and of course the guy wont give a my deposit back, go figure (is that even legal)? I can still get bagged at 149.00 for 30-80lb bags but my torn L5 disc might say otherwise. I guess I'll buy the stupid spreader AND buy a 300 gallon tank, 50 bucks worth of pvc and put my liquid system together. God I'm so sick of this business! Sorry for the rant but had a very bad day!


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

dont underst and where you guys are having these issues. I called my place, and he is like no problem, x amount a yard, and its not that much more then last year...


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

hotshot4819;579269 said:


> dont underst and where you guys are having these issues. I called my place, and he is like no problem, x amount a yard, and its not that much more then last year...


we dont live in pa.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

keep calling, i called like 50 places... some said yes, others said no


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

what about that company With a grain of salt. They say they will have all the salt you'll need.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

With a grain of Salt is not taking new customers in my area at this time. I don't like it, but respect their position. If they have x amount available, and sell xyz amount, then they are going to have some upset customers. Just stinks for the private contractors the municipal buyers are hoarding it all around here.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

We drove past a huge salt mining operation on the way to (or through) PA this spring. Dont recall their name, but they had a sh!tload piled up there.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

hickslawns;579355 said:


> With a grain of Salt is not taking new customers in my area at this time. I don't like it, but respect their position. If they have x amount available, and sell xyz amount, then they are going to have some upset customers. Just stinks for the private contractors the municipal buyers are hoarding it all around here.


So their not taking any new customers,but in snow magazine that came out the other day they have a 2 page spread about if you buy and pay for it they will get all your salt that you need.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

grandview;579386 said:


> So their not taking any new customers,but in snow magazine that came out the other day they have a 2 page spread about if you buy and pay for it they will get all your salt that you need.


Yeah wasn't the deadline October 15th?


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Have you thought of calling some of your competitors? I found the other contractor can be your best friend,they just order the load (enough for both) and you split the cost! My friend and I share the salt pile, he loves not having to put up all the $$$


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I got the same story from Grain of Salt....


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

try international salt


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

JohnnyRoyale;579360 said:


> We drove past a huge salt mining operation on the way to (or through) PA this spring. Dont recall their name, but they had a sh!tload piled up there.


I flew into the Toronto island airport last Friday, and saw piles of salt in the port.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

im so sick of all this salt stuff


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

does/has anybody that live near these salt piles know what they should look like in a normal year?

the piles on the mississippi near me are about a third of what they should be right now


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i wonder if that because ppl are taking delivery right now.. back in july were they as big as normal?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

these piles just started growing again because of barge traffic

about the delivery i dont know there is only so many trucks so it can only be hauled so fast

when we are talking piles that are millions of tons vs peoples sheds that hold a few hundred each it is still a scary picture


----------



## Snowguy01 (Jul 23, 2007)

I have tried all the others places same thing try again next year brian we are going liquid the only thing i am not sure if we need a permit to apply it got one more place to try next is the road trip like i said.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Neige;579733 said:


> I flew into the Toronto island airport last Friday, and saw piles of salt in the port.


The've started unloading another pile too, So far for salt Toronto looks fine, our dealers say no problem, I know the piles down at the docks there completely disappeared last year, first I've seen that happen, but they are almost back to the normal pre-season piles.


----------



## Snowguy01 (Jul 23, 2007)

I Just got word from 3 other salt dealers that there is no salt for us around here. I just got on for the the last of 3 truck loads of bag salt for one of our lawn and garden dealers this year. I have just enought salt from last year and this year to do only 1 of our salt contracts and the price is double for these D*m bags but oh well I got salt I hope it gets better for next year.


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

Most of our calls to suppliers have only been answered with "I dont know?" I have about 20,000 lbs of bagged from last winter but that won't last long. I was talking with my brother who is a plant manager for a meat processing company, and he said that they pay about $23 / ton for a food grade salt from Morton, maybe we will be spreading table salt this year.

Read this today in the Cleveland Plain Dealer.

http://www.cleveland.com/plaindealer/stories/index.ssf?/base/opinion/1220862695316200.xml&coll=2


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

grandview;579386 said:


> So their not taking any new customers,but in snow magazine that came out the other day they have a 2 page spread about if you buy and pay for it they will get all your salt that you need.


Saw that ad


----------



## Snowguy01 (Jul 23, 2007)

should go to the door and give them that ad and then sue them for false advertisment or go to the papers on how the say if we pay we have salt and now nothing. that is crap


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Snowguy01;582033 said:


> should go to the door and give them that ad and then sue them for false advertisment or go to the papers on how the say if we pay we have salt and now nothing. that is crap


I'm sure they paid (a lot) for that advertising well in advance of publication. They are in the same boat as the rest of us. Would you think that they, along with many other brokers are happy with the situation?


----------



## dyost (Sep 12, 2008)

i have some salt available call me at 330-715-7411 i am in n east ohio so i am not sure how much to ship


----------



## michigandeicing (Sep 12, 2008)

I have access to limited supply of salt up to (250k) tons, $130/ton includes shipping anywhere in mid-west. Email [email protected]


----------



## MSUSICK (Sep 11, 2008)

what if we pick it up


----------



## michigandeicing (Sep 12, 2008)

Email me your qty, and I'll get back to you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

grandview;579386 said:


> So their not taking any new customers,but in snow magazine that came out the other day they have a 2 page spread about if you buy and pay for it they will get all your salt that you need.


Yeah, I love With a Grain of Salt, as that is how you need to take their word.

A few years back they were going to supply me, had it all set up with them, great prices, deliveries figured out, etc in August, so I didn't bother with other suppliers. Come the middle of Sept I get a call "It isn't going to work out for us this year to supply you, maybe next year". Good thing it was over the phone, otherwise I would have strangled someone. Cost me $10 more a ton for that season because of these guys. Which in today's pricing is nothing, but back then it was an increase of 25% over what I was planning on.

And despite what they advertised, they did run out of salt last year and were not able to supply all their contractors.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

i wonder how many salt threads there are now compared to last year? mabey it should have its own section titled we dont have salt :crying:


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

This is when im glad i dont have to deal with all this b.s. All I have to do is make sure the trucks are ready to push snow.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

i figure that if you dont spread salt you are leaving half or better of your money on the table


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

in pittsburgh and its tapped here!!! Nothing available, found it in Baltimore, thats it, $82 a ton picked up!! Figuring 30 a ton delivery back here it sucks!!!


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

it's tapped out everywhere.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

damn municipalities are buying up everything...


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I dunno.... I just picked up my final pallet of salt today. The price has actually dropped and they have about 60 pallets ready to go.They said they have ties to be able to get decent bulk but, are probably not going to carry it direct.


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

Best price I could find was for $110/ton. But, what is it going to go up to after everyone starts using it around mid season????? $200??? F it.... I'm not even gonna mess with it. How am I supposed to get contracts for salt, stay competitive with pricing in the beginning of the year, and then not lose my ass at the end? And thats assuming that I can even get salt to finish out my contract obligations!


----------



## The MAG Man (May 31, 2007)

The Salt Institute in Washington, an industry association for the salt business, has just posted their take (as an industry) on what's happening, why, and what you can expect.

Those piles on the Mississippi won't be growing much if at all based on this information.


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

I think what happened was there really was a shortage last winter due to the record snowfalls. Due to that shortage guys were paying $100-$150 per ton just to get it and not be in breach of contract with their customers. The salt industry looked at that situation and thought "hmmm if they are willing to pay this much in a shortage, what if the shortage continues for a while longer...". So now they put a statement out saying we can't hire enough miners, we cant find barges, we can't find trucks, we can't get rail cars, the river was closed, ships have "reportedly" been retired, there aren't enough storage facilities, and oh yea, fuel prices are up too. I think what I am going to do is print that statement out and include it with my estimates in which I am bidding salt at $300 per ton!!!!

Like has been said numerous times on here, its like gas prices. 5 years ago you would have NEVER thought you would be paying 4 bucks a gallon, but you are now, and when they drop the price to $3.00 a gallon you will be happy. Salt prices will go down, whether next year, or the year after, or whenever, but now that they know we are willing to pay upwards of $100 a ton and be happy to get it I cant see salt dropping back below $50 per ton ever again.

Only time will tell, I am no expert on the salt industry, but if the excuses the salt industry has are valid, and the arguments Mag makes in their defense are true then IF we have an average to below average winter, the municipalities, DOT's, and others that are ordering so much extra salt this year should be ordering VERY little next year and prices SHOULD plummet to record lows. Lets see what happens.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Ipushsnow;588047 said:


> I think what happened was there really was a shortage last winter due to the record snowfalls. Due to that shortage guys were paying $100-$150 per ton just to get it and not be in breach of contract with their customers. The salt industry looked at that situation and thought "hmmm if they are willing to pay this much in a shortage, what if the shortage continues for a while longer...". So now they put a statement out saying we can't hire enough miners, we cant find barges, we can't find trucks, we can't get rail cars, the river was closed, ships have "reportedly" been retired, there aren't enough storage facilities, and oh yea, fuel prices are up too. I think what I am going to do is print that statement out and include it with my estimates in which I am bidding salt at $300 per ton!!!!
> 
> Like has been said numerous times on here, its like gas prices. 5 years ago you would have NEVER thought you would be paying 4 bucks a gallon, but you are now, and when they drop the price to $3.00 a gallon you will be happy. Salt prices will go down, whether next year, or the year after, or whenever, but now that they know we are willing to pay upwards of $100 a ton and be happy to get it I cant see salt dropping back below $50 per ton ever again.
> 
> Only time will tell, I am no expert on the salt industry, but if the excuses the salt industry has are valid, and the arguments Mag makes in their defense are true then IF we have an average to below average winter, the municipalities, DOT's, and others that are ordering so much extra salt this year should be ordering VERY little next year and prices SHOULD plummet to record lows. Lets see what happens.


I agree but that is alot of peices to fall into place


----------



## Snowguy01 (Jul 23, 2007)

That is what i have herd from our local loading docks up here. Our docks have like 3500 tons to sell but here is the crappy thing morton said you have to pay up front to sell it this year and it is too much for them so they said you can keep your salt what the sh*t on that, I am using bags this year and liquid We will see how it goes The price keeps going up. Hope it ends soon


----------

